# Coding a Pap....



## TiffanyNH (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi all!!  I have a question in regards to pap's.... Here is the scenerio:  Pt comes in has a 99214, 81003 QW, 99000, 81025, and a Q0091.  History here for this office is they never get the paps pd with the O/V.  I am of the impression that they may need to add a modifier to the pap code or there must be something we are missing...  I can't imagine that this procedure is not covered.  I am new to family practice so any help any one could give me would be greatly appreciated.  TXS!!!


----------



## karenbennett (Sep 30, 2009)

I billed for OBGYN a fews years back and if the patient had a pap we didnt bill an OV as well only the pap and lab etc... Unless there was another DX for the OV, then possibly you could bill the OV with the different dx and mod 25, but only if there was a problem address and she didnt specifically come in for the pap.

hope this helps


----------



## Anna Weaver (Sep 30, 2009)

*coding a pap*



TiffanyNH said:


> Hi all!!  I have a question in regards to pap's.... Here is the scenerio:  Pt comes in has a 99214, 81003 QW, 99000, 81025, and a Q0091.  History here for this office is they never get the paps pd with the O/V.  I am of the impression that they may need to add a modifier to the pap code or there must be something we are missing...  I can't imagine that this procedure is not covered.  I am new to family practice so any help any one could give me would be greatly appreciated.  TXS!!!



I believe there are several posts on here concerning this. If you use the search feature I believe you will get a lot of info. Is this a medicare patient? We only bill medicare the Q and G codes.


----------



## TiffanyNH (Sep 30, 2009)

no not a medicare pt, medicare doesn't cover anything like that anyways...  I am not sure what you are meaning in regards to using " the search feature"???


----------



## TiffanyNH (Sep 30, 2009)

tried the search feature no info came up, txs though


----------



## Anna Weaver (Sep 30, 2009)

*search feature*

At the top of the page there is a search feature, not the "search this thread", but on the main page of posts. I entered Q0091 and got 53 responses. 

The Q and G codes are medicare only codes. Most other insurances will not recognize them. So, we only bill them to medicare and they do pay on those. 

Hope you find the info you need. Good luck.


----------



## TiffanyNH (Sep 30, 2009)

So if we just do a routine pap, collect the smear and send it off to the lab...  Would it be apporiate to bill a 88161?  I am in between that code and 88150..   Txs for all your help


----------

